# Dubai Driving License with Glasses



## law.abiding.doge (Dec 14, 2015)

Dear All

When I got admission in driving School i got tested for my eye sight (i didn't saw the result as it was an in house medical facility of driving institute), after that i started taking classes and passed the final test in 3rd attempt. When i got my license there is a sign of Medical Glasses on my License. My Eye sight is perfect i don't need to wear any glasses. Nobody asked me to wear glasses during my classes and driving test. So what options do i have. If a police officer stops me he can fine me for not wearing glasses and apart from that it would get me into deep **** if i get into an accident without wearing glasses.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

law.abiding.doge said:


> Dear All
> 
> When I got admission in driving School i got tested for my eye sight (i didn't saw the result as it was an in house medical facility of driving institute), after that i started taking classes and passed the final test in 3rd attempt. When i got my license there is a sign of Medical Glasses on my License. My Eye sight is perfect i don't need to wear any glasses. Nobody asked me to wear glasses during my classes and driving test. So what options do i have. If a police officer stops me he can fine me for not wearing glasses and apart from that it would get me into deep **** if i get into an accident without wearing glasses.


Sounds to me that this is an administrative error on the part of the eye-tester and the school - you should first approach them to see where (and why) the mistake was made, then if it was their mistake you should push them to assist in correcting to error.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Or buy clear lens glasses!!


----------

